# How to count semicolons in Word 2007.



## Robert E. Brown (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a Word 2007 document that consists of email addresses separated by semicolons. I'd like to determine the number of email addresses by counting the number of semicolons. Is there an easy way?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Open the document and press CTRL+F to open the Find and Replace dialog. Put a semicolon into the find field.
Click on Find In and select Current Document. It will tell you how many instances of what ever you enter there are.


----------

